# To All Americans.....



## Elliot (Jul 4, 2009)

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULYY!!  

Lets Celebrate americans! On Independence day! When the declaration of independence was signed! 

Have a good time guys


----------



## PaJami (Jul 4, 2009)

Yay! Fireworks, fairs, fun!!! Happy Fourth!!


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

DDDDDDD why thakies!!!


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

Its been raining for like an hour where i live, but ill still probably burn my hands numerous times like i do every year.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jul 4, 2009)

happy 4th of july to all you americans on the forums


----------



## Conor (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Independence day everyone from the USA.


----------



## Sab (Jul 4, 2009)

yayyy beach day!!!


----------



## Liv (Jul 4, 2009)

Yah! Happy Independence day! I'm going to a barbecue! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## lilypad (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July everyone 

fireworks tonight!


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

So that's why you light fireworks today. :O
Ok, have fun!


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy independence day to all who are American at TBT. Enjoy it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Independence Day everybody!  Let us hope that North Korea won't really bomb Hawaii today.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July! WOOT


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jul 4, 2009)

Yay!!! Happy 4th of July! =D


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 4, 2009)

Meh, nothing to celebrate really.  I feel nothing for this country, or any other country, because it is simple a man-made establishment with man-made boundaries.  Why celebrate man's futile attempt to rule over what is Nature's?


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th to all Americans!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th o' July everyone!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

We need a fourth of july skin!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 4, 2009)

Yaaay! Happy 4th
Partyingg all day && nightt woohoo!


----------



## fitzy (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy independence day!


----------



## Resonate (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Independence Day! 

I gotta get me a Funnel Cake before the day is over with


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> I gotta get me a Funnel Cake before the day is over with


me too. Bengei ftw!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 4, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> I gotta get me a Funnel Cake before the day is over with


Mmm sounds good! hahaa


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy liberty day


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 4, 2009)

For the second time, everyone have a safe 4th.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Happy liberty day


Yay! Storm! 

I wonder if half of the people on here even knwo what happened on July 4th...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> For the second time, everyone have a safe 4th.


Or not so safe <
justkidding


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> For the second time, everyone have a safe 4th.


Safe?  July 4th started as a very dangerous day, when they risked being hanged in public for signing the Declaration.  :veryhappy: 



hehe, just don't do anything st00pid


----------



## Conor (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't it when the USA declared their independence from Kingdom of Great Britain ?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course i do, umm, it was that day when....


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMOKE WEED EVERYDAY-

ohai storm.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't disrespect this day


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*isnot*cough*


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you miss my post?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 4, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what post?

oh, dam it
you too


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 4, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Meh, nothing to celebrate really.  I feel nothing for this country, or any other country, because it is simple a man-made establishment with man-made boundaries.  Why celebrate man's futile attempt to rule over what is Nature's?


The signing of the Declaration of Independence was a great accomplishment.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not belittling the significance of the independence of the United States, don't get me wrong.  Just Mankind's vain attempt to divide and take land that never belonged to him in the first place.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not American, but I'm pretty sure that the Americans dumped tea into somebody of water to symbolize their freedom from Great Britain.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we're still bitter about that.


----------



## melly (Jul 4, 2009)

wooot 4th of July!!
lets celebrate cuase we're the most free-est country in the world(even if we are not that free)
be glad that you don't have communism or a really messed up king or something


----------



## PanamaJack (Jul 4, 2009)

<big>*Today we celebrate our Independence Day!*</big>

http://www.youtube.com/v/oRGUqd_M6Mg

and I'm not enjoying my Cubs losing at the moment.


----------



## Anna (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th July ;D


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 4, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't over land, it was over freedom.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 4, 2009)

Freedom, eh?

Fun fact:The liberty bell broke because it was built wrong.


----------



## acfreak (Jul 4, 2009)

HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 4, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not into all of that Gaian *censored.2.0*, haha.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July : D


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 4, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 4, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry, that's the pantheist/naturalist in me speaking.


----------



## Josh (Jul 4, 2009)

IDK much bout this but w.e Happy July 4th, Eat chicken.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 4, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I realize that -- that's the only aspect of the holiday that I can get behind.  Freedom is awesome. : )  

Some would argue that that's the ONLY aspect of the 4th of July, but I disagree... hence the whole "man-made boundaries" thing.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 4, 2009)

OH! that's true happy day americans!


----------



## Elliot (Jul 3, 2010)

Bump for this year.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 3, 2010)

Woohoo...I don't care. This is one holiday that I genuinely don't care about. Besides, I can't even enjoy it anymore, since fireworks are illegal in Arizona. >_>


----------



## Numner (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Woohoo...I don't care. This is one holiday that I genuinely don't care about. Besides, I can't even enjoy it anymore, since fireworks are illegal in Arizona. >_>


Tye your patriotism <3


----------



## Gnome (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Woohoo...I don't care. This is one holiday that I genuinely don't care about. Besides, I can't even enjoy it anymore, since fireworks are illegal in Arizona. >_>


Fireworks are illegal in a lot of places, but people do 'em anyways.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy 4th of July from the East Coast guys!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy 4th.
Did anyone hear fireworks yet?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 3, 2010)

I hear 'em. We're launching them off at the church tomorrow night. 

Hapoy 4th of July!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 3, 2010)

Lots of fireworks here.  And every time I hear fireworks I think "if someone wanted to invade America, July 4th or New Year's Eve would be perfect for them."


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 3, 2010)

I hate fireworks. :|


Happy 4th to those that don't.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 3, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that I should break the law and risk being fined or jailed?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 3, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

It's not like they know exactly where they were fired from.

No fireworks here.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 3, 2010)

Fireworks are illegal here and pretty much 2/5 of my neighbors are using them. I even have two neighbors who are cops, i guess the law against fireworks isn't enforced where I'm at.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 3, 2010)

d7crab said:
			
		

> Fireworks are illegal here and pretty much 2/5 of my neighbors are using them. I even have two neighbors who are cops, i guess the law against fireworks isn't enforced where I'm at.


They're not enforced anywhere really, as long as it is 4th of July setting them off will be fine, granted you don't start a fire or something stupid like that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't live in Arizona. You have no idea. Arizona takes their fireworks ban very seriously, apparently. Besides, even if I did decide to break the law, there's no way I can get fireworks, and nowhere I can set them off.


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, in Minnesota nobody gives a damn about the law. They buy them in Wisconsin, and smuggle them in. Heck, I went to a neighbor cop's house last year, and he was setting off fireworks.


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol, is it bad that I'll be watching Doctor Who, and goldeneye all day?


----------



## Elliot (Jul 4, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, is it bad that I'll be watching Doctor Who, and goldeneye all day?


Spend some time with your family >:C Unless you're watching it with your family. ;p


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2010)

Fireworks are illegal here in Illinois.  We just go over to Indiana and bring 'em back.  The cops don't particularly care if fireworks are lit off just because so many people are actually doing it.  They can't arrest everybody.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 4, 2010)

Have a great day, everyone...

<small><small><small>Feckin' Yanks <.<</small></small></small>


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 4, 2010)

My town got fireworks back right after a little stupid kid got killed last year! Thank God someone payed lots of money for fireworks. 

Fireworks > Not risking random, stupid, and clumsy people's lives


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 4, 2010)

Enjoy your day, fellow members.


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th of July.  I don't see why we celebrate it as the only reason we celebrate is because of July 4th, 1776.  That day was when the Declaration of Independence was signed.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th Everyone in america!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 4, 2010)

And French People helped to! Dont forget them.

Oh and Happy 4th July to Americans !


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 4, 2010)

just another day


----------



## muffun (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy 4th everyone.

I'll be setting off fireworks at the beach club even though its illegal. ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 4, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, is it bad that I'll be watching Doctor Who, and goldeneye all day?


I just watched four episodes of Doctor Who in a row last night after midnight. XD


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't realize that fireworks were banned in so many states, they sell them all over the place in Florida.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 4, 2010)

WHOO! AMURICA!

Night swimming tonight. Barbecue with the two neighbor girls.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 4, 2010)

I never knew fireworks were banned in some places.
Man, I'm stupid.

Fireworks look pretty ;3.

HappyFourthh


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 4, 2010)

you can buy them here, just cant shoot em off. everybody does tho


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 4, 2010)

Time to get throwed and light off fireworks


----------



## Numner (Jul 4, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 4 2010, 12:06:08 PM]My town got fireworks back right after *a little stupid kid got killed last year*! Thank God someone payed lots of money for fireworks.
> 
> *Fireworks > Not risking random, stupid, and clumsy people's lives*


I hope that's sarcasm or you're a selfish prick.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy belated fourth of July! =D

My town didn't even shoot off fireworks. :<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 4 2010, 12:06:08 PM]My town got fireworks back right after a little stupid kid got killed last year! Thank God someone payed lots of money for fireworks.
> 
> Fireworks > Not risking random, stupid, and clumsy people's lives


Stupid? What did he do? Without telling us that's horrible.


----------



## Numner (Jul 5, 2010)

Well that was really depressing. 

I looked outside to watch fireworks and there was nothing.


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> And French People helped to! Dont forget them.
> 
> Oh and Happy 4th July to Americans !


Thanks for the statue by the way.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm... Canadian.


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> I'm... Canadian.





> To All Americans.....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 5, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> I'm... Canadian.


Okay? Point?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 6, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He ran to the fireworks and played with them, right before they lit them. Oh, and the lighting place is in a forest behind the park, and it even says "Police line. Do not cross." or something like that. You must crazy to even get near the fireworks.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 3, 2012)

Bumping this thread, for this year's 4th of July. Have fun guys


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 3, 2012)

TheYoshiGamer said:


> I'm... Canadian.



you deserve a cookie.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

Bumping for MERICA.
Don't like it? Too bad.







[size=+10]*FREEDOM*[/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[size=+20]*AMERICA*[/size]


----------



## Mino (Jul 4, 2012)

Everyone... eat cowflesh and get drunk for America.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2012)

Isn't today when the aliens are coming?


----------



## Trundle (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a Canadian but posting here.
Bagged milk!


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

taken from tumblr;

#all the americans hve woken up and now my dash is just pictures of eagles and nicholas cage


I feel bad for them


----------



## Keenan (Jul 4, 2012)

Fireworks are illegal in New Jersey… No fun for us.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

Fire works are illegal here, too.
BUT THAT DOESN'T STOP THE EMOS AND GOTHS USING THEM LOL!


(I feel like i'm the only one who is like "nbd" about fireworks. i dont see what's so great about wasting millions or billions of dollars on some stupid fire spark things that last in the sky for like 2 minutes...)


----------



## Elliot (Jul 4, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Fireworks are illegal in New Jersey… No fun for us.



I live in NJ and we always do fireworks, in our town, in our own backyards, and the cops don't chase us down. D: I believe that you meant that Fireworks are illegal to purchase, but is legal to use them.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Fire works are illegal here, too.
> BUT THAT DOESN'T STOP THE EMOS AND GOTHS USING THEM LOL!
> 
> 
> (I feel like i'm the only one who is like "nbd" about fireworks. i dont see what's so great about wasting millions or billions of dollars on some stupid fire spark things that last in the sky for like 2 minutes...)


Yeah, I don't understand that either.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUkjlNuRFYk


----------



## Thunder (Jul 4, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Isn't today when the aliens are coming?



Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum are still alive, so we should be good.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

Most fireworks are illegal here too. But we're letting them off anyway.

Also, did anyone else make tea this morning just to go dump it out on the ground?


----------



## Elliot (Jul 4, 2013)

Bumpers. Happy july 4th!


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 4, 2013)

Bulerias said:


> Meh, nothing to celebrate really.  I feel nothing for this country, or any other country, because it is simple a man-made establishment with man-made boundaries.  Why celebrate man's futile attempt to rule over what is Nature's?



EXCELLENTS- please memorize this sexy speech.  I will call upon you should my neighbor's noise level usurps mine. 

I must be the LOUDEST.  Fireworks will launch, laws be damned.  ^o^


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2013)

It's my sister's birthday. I celebrate that.

I celebrate the fact that when I work tonight, I get time and a half and there shouldn't be too many customers


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> ...every time I hear fireworks I think "if someone wanted to invade America, July 4th or New Year's Eve would be perfect for them."



This is no longer true since 9/11.  Every epic holiday (even the Halloween Parade in NYC) has heavy security patrolling the streets; I mean the police force quipped w/ military rifles.  

Being attacked on a holiday is a major intelligence failure- that holiday now carries a terrible memory & the streets are likely crowded w/ people celebrating... a precursor to many casualties.


----------



## Holls (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th of July ^^

Hope you all enjoy it and stay safe.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Bumpers. Happy july 4th!



Dat bump. 


Happy Fourth of July. lol


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Dat bump.
> 
> 
> Happy Fourth of July. lol



This post is a little underwhelming when you compare it to this


----------



## Elliot (Jul 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Dat bump.
> 
> 
> Happy Fourth of July. lol


I've bumped it every year since it goes along with the event


----------

